
China Premier Li Keqiang: ‘Economic Openness Serves Everyone Better’ - tvvocold
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2017-01-26/china-premier-li-keqiang-economic-openness-serves-everyone-better
======
DarkKomunalec
Sure is funny seeing China of all countries lecture others on free trade, when
they themselves are heavily protectionist [1,2,3], and they allow almost no
immigration [4,5] - their population is almost mono-ethnic, with the
minorities mostly other indigenous asians [6].

But the media just obediently repeat their press releses, without calling them
out on any of it...

[1] [http://www.weeklystandard.com/how-chinese-regulatory-
authori...](http://www.weeklystandard.com/how-chinese-regulatory-authorities-
impose-protectionist-trade-policies/article/903435) [2]
[http://www.thedailybeast.com/articles/2017/01/24/protectioni...](http://www.thedailybeast.com/articles/2017/01/24/protectionist-
u-s-free-market-china-not-so-fast.html) [3]
[http://www.forbes.com/sites/douglasbulloch/2016/10/12/protec...](http://www.forbes.com/sites/douglasbulloch/2016/10/12/protectionism-
may-be-rising-around-the-world-but-in-china-it-never-went-away/#10b57567143f)

[4]
[http://www.china.org.cn/english/MATERIAL/79853.htm](http://www.china.org.cn/english/MATERIAL/79853.htm)
[5]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Immigration_to_China](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Immigration_to_China)
[6]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chinese_demographics#Ethnic_gr...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chinese_demographics#Ethnic_groups)

